# Thank you for being a Supporting Member of FilmSchool.org!



## Chris W (Jul 7, 2022)

I'd like to post a new thread of appreciation for our wonderful Supporting Members! FilmSchool.org is 100% ADVERTISEMENT FREE for everyone and our Supporting Members are literally what makes this site possible.

Supporting Memberships go towards the costs of running the site and allow the site to hire writers for our many helpful articles (such as our interviews with admissions departments) and to continue to develop the site's exclusive and useful features such as our application database. We do not have paid advertising of any kind from film school programs or other related businesses.

Our mission is to help you make the best decision on which film school is the right one for you, to help you along your application process, to help you navigate scholarships and tuition, to help you learn what your life will be like as a film student, and what to expect in regards to your realistic job prospects immediately after film school and beyond. Supporting Memberships allow us to achieve this mission without any undue influence from the film programs you are applying to and allow our articles and information to be as unbiased as possible.

Supporting Members get the following awesome site features:

FULL Forum Access (Private Forum Access, Custom Member Titles, Unlimited Post Editing Time)
FULL Application Database Access (View Application GPAs, Test Scores, Scholarship Awarded, Portfolios, etc....)
 FULL Film Program Acceptance Statistics (Accepted Demographics, lowest accepted GPA, Acceptance rate after interview, Admitted off Waitlist rate, and more...)
 EXCLUSIVE ARTICLES such as our bonus interviews with AFI, Chapman, FSU, NFTS Admissions, and more...
 LIFETIME ACCESS to Private Film School Clubs & Forums for accepted applicants, current students, and alumni
 MEMBER BLOG - Your own blog to write about filmmaking and film school
 PRIVATE MESSAGES & PROFILE EDITING (without normal waiting period)
Supporter Banner and Bold User Font
Lifetime Supporter+ members get:

ALL Supporting Member Perks with NO expiration
Green Supporter+ Banner and Bold Italic User Font
To upgrade your account to a Supporting Member use this link:



			https://www.filmschool.org/account/upgrades
		


The membership prices are:

Supporter - $29.99/year ($2.49/month)
Supporter+ - $79.99 Lifetime (one time payment - not a subscription)
Subscriptions can be easily cancelled at any time on your Account Upgrades page.

I appreciate all of our Supporting Members tenaciously. You are literally what makes this site possible. 🙏🙏👍👍☺️☺️


----------



## Chris W (Jul 7, 2022)

Thank you @kevyn7 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏👍☺️


----------



## Chris W (Jul 7, 2022)

Thank you @zhuolinh for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️👍🙏


----------



## Chris W (Jul 8, 2022)

Thank you @Clweaver for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏👍☺️


----------



## Chris W (Jul 9, 2022)

Thank you @zdly for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Jul 9, 2022)

Thank you @Ada Huang for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Jul 10, 2022)

Thank you @StuffLikeThat for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Jul 12, 2022)

Thank you @intangiblething for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Jul 13, 2022)

Thank you @davidwd for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Jul 18, 2022)

Thank you @Aseer for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Jul 18, 2022)

Thank you @jenblackburn for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Jul 18, 2022)

Thank you @Rent_Treznor for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Jul 21, 2022)

Thank you @movieguy1993 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Jul 26, 2022)

Thank you @Ziyue Hu for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Jul 27, 2022)

Thank you @pix for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Jul 27, 2022)

Thank you @sfruhling for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Jul 28, 2022)

Thank you @kyungeun kim for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Jul 31, 2022)

Thank you @pwiehe for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Aug 3, 2022)

Thank you @MichaelMannsMan for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Aug 5, 2022)

Thank you @zymhcsfsnnpy for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Aug 9, 2022)

Thank you @LingYD for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Aug 9, 2022)

Thank you @jmlgri for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Aug 10, 2022)

Thank you @ryanmcl for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Aug 11, 2022)

Thank you @adritavv for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Aug 15, 2022)

Thank you @layruss for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Aug 16, 2022)

Thank you @junwu for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Aug 21, 2022)

Thank you @billiejean for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Aug 21, 2022)

Thank you @r_film for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Aug 23, 2022)

Thank you @soniafh for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Aug 23, 2022)

Thank you @saadgold for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Aug 24, 2022)

Thank you @Rent_Treznor for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Aug 25, 2022)

Thank you @grock for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Aug 29, 2022)

Thank you @duduabcde for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Aug 29, 2022)

Thank you @FULCiBABY for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Aug 29, 2022)

Thank you @GriffinCollins28 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Aug 30, 2022)

Thank you @inescorina for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Sep 1, 2022)

Thank you @avawaldman for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Sep 2, 2022)

Thank you @ikyriakidis for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏👍☺️


----------



## Chris W (Sep 4, 2022)

Thank you @rolleitz for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Sep 4, 2022)

Thank you @freezish for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Sep 4, 2022)

Thank you @Yuriish for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Sep 6, 2022)

Thank you @akemi for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Sep 6, 2022)

Thank you @niuhan for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Sep 7, 2022)

Thank you @atymtima for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Sep 8, 2022)

Thank you @cnat1347 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Sep 12, 2022)

Thank you @zymhcsfsnnpy for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Sep 12, 2022)

Thank you @Ko5 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Sep 13, 2022)

Thank you @ad11 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Sep 16, 2022)

Thank you @mynameisyf for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️👍🙏


----------



## Chris W (Sep 19, 2022)

Thank you @nik300 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Sep 20, 2022)

Thank you @Dujin Kim for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Sep 20, 2022)

Thank you @Plainview for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Sep 20, 2022)

Thank you @navyakriti for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Sep 20, 2022)

Thank you @Willem for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Sep 20, 2022)

Thank you @zzhang28 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Sep 21, 2022)

Thank you @Shrey for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Sep 21, 2022)

Thank you @SELR for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Sep 22, 2022)

Thank you @adam12 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Sep 22, 2022)

Thank you @coolgrandma666 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Sep 24, 2022)

Thank you @saadgold for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Sep 24, 2022)

Thank you @Rent_Treznor for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Sep 25, 2022)

Thank you @foxijun for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Sep 25, 2022)

Thank you @Bhats for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Sep 27, 2022)

Thank you @emgood for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Sep 28, 2022)

Thank you @HenrySfilms for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Sep 29, 2022)

Thank you @OEG for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Sep 30, 2022)

Thank you @InesW for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Oct 1, 2022)

Thank you @Gabriele Savino for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Oct 1, 2022)

Thank you @hachi717 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Oct 2, 2022)

Thank you @bluknuk27 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Oct 2, 2022)

Thank you @jal309 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Oct 2, 2022)

Thank you @FridgelessEdard for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Oct 3, 2022)

Thank you @promovie7777 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Oct 4, 2022)

Thank you @kshitijgoel9 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Oct 5, 2022)

Thank you @jagman for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Oct 7, 2022)

Thank you @nbrooks1102 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏👍☺️


----------



## Chris W (Oct 7, 2022)

Thank you @Grantlee for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Oct 8, 2022)

Thank you @LingYD for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Oct 8, 2022)

Thank you @starrynight for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Oct 9, 2022)

Thank you @amtrak2098 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️👍🙏


----------



## Chris W (Oct 9, 2022)

Thank you @shingjai for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Oct 9, 2022)

Thank you @xTide for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Oct 11, 2022)

Thank you @collier for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Oct 12, 2022)

Thank you @grasstains for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Oct 13, 2022)

Thank you @Shubhgaur21 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Oct 13, 2022)

Thank you @shaiman12 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Oct 13, 2022)

Thank you @jimshih0630 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Oct 13, 2022)

Thank you @irissimone for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Oct 13, 2022)

Thank you @cine3070 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Oct 13, 2022)

Thank you @minniecoop for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Oct 14, 2022)

Thank you @abdullahshahid for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️👍🙏


----------



## Chris W (Oct 14, 2022)

Thank you @cpete2 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏👍☺️


----------



## cpete2 (Oct 14, 2022)

For sure buddy. I’m applying to AFI for directing and I am loving all of the past conversations regarding this topic. Thx again!


----------



## Chris W (Oct 14, 2022)

cpete2 said:


> For sure buddy. I’m applying to AFI for directing and I am loving all of the past conversations regarding this topic. Thx again!


Awesome. The old threads are for sure a great resource. Chime into this year's thread for AFI when you can.


----------



## Chris W (Oct 14, 2022)

Thank you @Haley for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Oct 16, 2022)

Thank you @OrsonReed for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Oct 17, 2022)

Thank you @laaca082 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Oct 17, 2022)

Thank you @lemmmy8 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Oct 18, 2022)

Thank you @Snippy for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Snippy (Oct 18, 2022)

Chris W said:


> Thank you @Snippy for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


Glad to be here  Hopefully it’ll help me get in so I can give back!


----------



## Chris W (Oct 19, 2022)

Thank you @ericvr for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Oct 19, 2022)

Thank you @ofri margalit for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Oct 19, 2022)

Thank you @kevinmin for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Oct 20, 2022)

Thank you @MonaYu for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Oct 21, 2022)

Thank you @otis321 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Oct 21, 2022)

Thank you @sidi wang for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Oct 21, 2022)

Thank you @jordanrosephotos for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Oct 22, 2022)

Thank you @DevamDhawan for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Oct 23, 2022)

Thank you @Xueshi for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Oct 24, 2022)

Thank you @monkeystudios23 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Oct 25, 2022)

Thank you @tttjtan for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Oct 25, 2022)

Thank you @cgunn14 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏👍☺️


----------



## Chris W (Oct 25, 2022)

Thank you @Maxxxxxx for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️👍🙏


----------



## Chris W (Oct 25, 2022)

Thank you @isabellagalvez for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏👍☺️


----------



## Chris W (Oct 25, 2022)

Thank you @thx13 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️👍🙏


----------



## Chris W (Oct 26, 2022)

Thank you @asserdna for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏👍☺️


----------



## Chris W (Oct 26, 2022)

Thank you @jorgeicotte for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️👍🙏


----------



## Chris W (Oct 26, 2022)

Thank you @Moneypenny for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏👍☺️


----------



## Chris W (Oct 27, 2022)

Thank you @edanna for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Oct 27, 2022)

Thank you @Carlaserrano for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Oct 28, 2022)

Thank you @MMNYC for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Oct 28, 2022)

Thank you @flandersyuen for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Oct 28, 2022)

Thank you @rajreddy for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Oct 30, 2022)

Thank you @lhamokkkk for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Oct 30, 2022)

Thank you @ChadAckersonFilm for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## edanna (Oct 31, 2022)

Chris W said:


> Thank you @edanna for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


Thanks for creating the space!


----------



## Chris W (Oct 31, 2022)

Thank you @Ekaterina Gracheva for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Oct 31, 2022)

Thank you @jfjburns95 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Nov 1, 2022)

Thank you @mor.al for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Nov 2, 2022)

Thank you @Raycon for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Nov 2, 2022)

Thank you @Rock Hudson for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Nov 2, 2022)

Thank you @Suraj Boddu for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Nov 3, 2022)

Thank you @Iron Man for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Nov 3, 2022)

Thank you @YifanL for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Nov 4, 2022)

Thank you @Janeinsp for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Nov 4, 2022)

Thank you @AKS for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Nov 4, 2022)

Thank you @kareem for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️👍🙏


----------



## Chris W (Nov 4, 2022)

Thank you @Dujin Kim for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏👍☺️


----------



## Chris W (Nov 7, 2022)

Thank you @Samsamsam321 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Nov 7, 2022)

Thank you @hypnosis for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Nov 8, 2022)

Thank you @divya512 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Nov 8, 2022)

Thank you @Cleo for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Nov 8, 2022)

Thank you @alansmithee for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Nov 9, 2022)

Thank you @GiaGia for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Nov 10, 2022)

Thank you @Nathan for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Nov 10, 2022)

Thank you @vv26 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Nov 10, 2022)

Thank you @tafall23 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Nov 11, 2022)

Thank you @jacobdl.707 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Nov 11, 2022)

Thank you @Kris 4_2 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Nov 11, 2022)

Thank you @ashleyljackson for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Nov 11, 2022)

Thank you @ryanzhou369 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Nov 12, 2022)

Thank you @li manni for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Nov 13, 2022)

Thank you @parlucat for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Nov 15, 2022)

Thank you @Zheshe for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Nov 15, 2022)

Thank you @chillpillthrill for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Nov 16, 2022)

Thank you @melvs for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Nov 16, 2022)

Thank you @AdrianC for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Nov 16, 2022)

Thank you @PPagan for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Nov 16, 2022)

Thank you @Caitlin for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Nov 18, 2022)

Thank you @thenumberoneagnesvardafan for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Nov 19, 2022)

Thank you @shanghaigesture for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Nov 21, 2022)

Thank you @LiuWy for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️👍🙏


----------



## Chris W (Nov 21, 2022)

Thank you @emilchehab for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏👍☺️


----------



## Chris W (Nov 21, 2022)

Thank you @mandula for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️👍🙏


----------



## Chris W (Nov 22, 2022)

Thank you @jemigarcia for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏👍☺️


----------



## Chris W (Nov 22, 2022)

Thank you @ToriaMarch for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Nov 23, 2022)

Thank you @movies89 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Nov 25, 2022)

Thank you @naveenreddy for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Nov 25, 2022)

Thank you @amtab01 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Nov 25, 2022)

Thank you @gheinold for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Nov 26, 2022)

Thank you @Amberwx for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Nov 26, 2022)

Thank you @vicwoo for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Nov 27, 2022)

Thank you @electricladyland for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Nov 28, 2022)

Thank you @Yi Wang for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Nov 28, 2022)

Thank you @Okempler17 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Nov 29, 2022)

Thank you @victormo220 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Nov 30, 2022)

Thank you @tsuki for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Nov 30, 2022)

Thank you @attvbaker for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Dec 1, 2022)

Thank you @lch_peipei for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Dec 1, 2022)

Thank you @leoliu1989 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Dec 1, 2022)

Thank you @korwyn for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Dec 1, 2022)

Thank you @bostonbell for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Dec 2, 2022)

Thank you @elinadesh for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Dec 2, 2022)

Thank you @ChadAckersonFilm for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Dec 3, 2022)

Thank you @coolpandas for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Dec 3, 2022)

Thank you @aun for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Dec 5, 2022)

Thank you @Icarus_ for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Dec 5, 2022)

Thank you @Carlaserrano for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Dec 7, 2022)

Thank you @Dujin Kim for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Dec 12, 2022)

Thank you @hubbellhill for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍😊🙏


----------



## Chris W (Dec 12, 2022)

Thank you @Arthrax for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏😊👍


----------



## Chris W (Dec 12, 2022)

Thank you @kormmax for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍😊🙏


----------



## Chris W (Dec 13, 2022)

Thank you @keren48p for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏😊👍


----------



## Chris W (Dec 13, 2022)

Thank you @TombroMedia for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍😊🙏


----------



## Chris W (Dec 13, 2022)

Thank you @Ian Chen for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏😊


----------



## Chris W (Dec 14, 2022)

Thank you @Iron Man for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 😊🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Dec 14, 2022)

Thank you @nickbrady33 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏😊


----------



## Chris W (Dec 15, 2022)

Thank you @kunalchan for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 😊👍🙏


----------



## Chris W (Dec 17, 2022)

Thank you @chanel for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏😊


----------



## Chris W (Dec 19, 2022)

Thank you @Hank Scorpio for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏😊


----------



## Chris W (Dec 19, 2022)

Thank you @bkasierski for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 😊🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Dec 19, 2022)

Thank you @allisons for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏😊


----------



## Chris W (Dec 21, 2022)

Thank you @gini007 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏😊👍


----------



## Chris W (Dec 22, 2022)

Thank you @ocewl for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍😊🙏


----------



## Chris W (Dec 23, 2022)

Thank you @slyon2013 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 😊👍🙏


----------



## Chris W (Dec 23, 2022)

Thank you @Plainview for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏😊


----------



## Chris W (Dec 25, 2022)

Thank you @caryr5 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏👍😊


----------



## Chris W (Dec 26, 2022)

Thank you @emilyannnye for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏😊


----------



## Chris W (Dec 29, 2022)

Thank you @shuttergold13 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍😊🙏


----------



## Chris W (Dec 31, 2022)

Thank you @alecjheinrich for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏😊👍


----------



## Chris W (Jan 2, 2023)

Thank you @Sina for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site!


----------



## Chris W (Jan 3, 2023)

Thank you @kimmmel for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 😊🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Jan 3, 2023)

Thank you @rjlocke for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏😊


----------



## Chris W (Jan 4, 2023)

Thank you @shivampawar15 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 😊🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Jan 4, 2023)

Thank you @prodgeiger for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏😊


----------



## Chris W (Sunday at 3:35 PM)

Thank you @rosahammer for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍😊🙏


----------



## Chris W (Monday at 6:22 PM)

Thank you @maryrogersbrennan for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏😊


----------



## Chris W (Tuesday at 6:06 PM)

Thank you @ccnv for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏😊👍


----------

